# 47.5 vs. 48.1 PSdZData CAFD Changes



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI. The difference from 47.5 to 48.1 for the CAFD folder only is one file removed and 45 added:

Left base folder: D:\ISTA-P_v.47.5_SPdZData\psdzdata
Right base folder: D:\ISTA-P_v.48.1_SPdZData\psdzdata
--------------------------------------------------
Left Orphan Files (1)
--------------------------------------
cafd_00000ded.caf.001_010_004
--------------------------------------

--------------------------------------
Right Orphan Files (45)
--------------------------------------
cafd_000000ae.caf.005_005_002
cafd_000000b5.caf.010_004_002
cafd_000000b6.caf.010_004_002
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_002
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_020
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_022
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_167
cafd_00000a3f.caf.005_001_012
cafd_00000a07.caf.002_011_000
cafd_00000a08.caf.003_010_001
cafd_00000b0a.caf.000_022_000
cafd_00000b0a.caf.000_023_000
cafd_00000ddc.caf.001_011_004
cafd_00000ddc.caf.001_012_004
cafd_00000ded.caf.001_020_006
cafd_00000ded.caf.001_020_106
cafd_00000e69.caf.001_020_006
cafd_00000f9b.caf.001_005_102
cafd_000001a7.caf.000_012_000
cafd_000006c6.caf.002_009_003
cafd_000007a1.caf.005_022_031
cafd_000007c8.caf.006_006_002
cafd_000007c8.caf.006_008_003
cafd_000007c8.caf.006_008_007
cafd_000008a2.caf.000_003_010
cafd_000009ef.caf.000_019_001
cafd_0000012f.caf.012_003_014
cafd_00000014.caf.004_051_001
cafd_0000067b.caf.002_003_138
cafd_00000069.caf.009_000_050
cafd_0000106d.caf.012_007_010
cafd_0000106d.caf.012_007_011
cafd_0000124f.caf.000_003_014
cafd_00000223.caf.013_008_002
cafd_00000694.caf.003_003_040
cafd_00000794.caf.004_124_037
cafd_00000794.caf.004_124_038
cafd_00000794.caf.004_124_042
cafd_00000832.caf.002_012_000
cafd_00000893.caf.006_050_003
cafd_00000896.caf.006_023_002
cafd_00000911.caf.003_001_001
cafd_00001016.caf.001_001_004
cafd_00001082.caf.008_000_059
cafd_00001083.caf.008_000_059
--------------------------------------


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow big difference from the other update...Now the question is how do we get this now that Rapid is being so tight! lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> Wow big difference from the other update...Now the question is how do we get this now that Rapid is being so tight! lol


If you mean the 47.7 update that was recently Torrented, that PSdZData including all folders was 100% identical to 47.5, so I don't know what is up with that.

As for a full downloadable 48.1 package, I am not sure yet. I will package the 45 new CAFD's though and make them available for those already with an existing PSdZData set.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah that's what I meant. This new update there is a lot more added card then the other updates.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Done. All 45 CAFD's RAR Packaged is only 54.33MB.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

You can put it in drop box and it has a 2 GB free upload which is pretty cool for this...Download dropbox and just drag the file into the drop box folder, and it will automatically upload it...All that is needed is just the link for it..

https://www.dropbox.com/install


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> You can put it in drop box and it has a 2 GB free upload which is pretty cool for this...Download dropbox and just drag the file into the drop box folder, and it will automatically upload it...All that is needed is just the link for it..
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/install


Thanks. I already deposited it somewhere though using another host.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> FYI. The difference from 47.5 to 48.1 for the CAFD folder only is one file removed and 45 added:
> 
> Left base folder: D:\ISTA-P_v.47.5_SPdZData\psdzdata
> Right base folder: D:\ISTA-P_v.48.1_SPdZData\psdzdata
> ...


Can you send caf new file?

[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> Can you send caf new file?
> 
> [email protected]


I already PM'd you brother because of your post in the other thread looking for cafd_00000069.caf.009_000_050.


----------



## csnyder335i (Sep 13, 2012)

Ate theses the files that are in 48.1? If so can you pm me the link please.


----------



## xpert (Sep 27, 2012)

can you please send me a pm with the dl link?

xpert


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank to shawnsheridan first.
Files received by e-mail cafd_00000069.caf.009_000_050, had a size of 2,016,571 bytes.
ProcessedWithError due to somebody else's file size is 2,016,576 bytes.
Think you had a problem with the file?
I look forward to hearing from you. Thank you...

log info;
Caused by: CAF cafd_000069-009_000_050 does not support FP version 01.01.5B


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

dear shawn, can u pm me the download link ? thx


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

tankren said:


> dear shawn, can u pm me the download link ? thx


I'd also be glad to get that link, since I got the latest Update this morning.


----------



## Ionic202 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a me too for the files. Thanks for all your efforts Sean.


----------



## balexy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Shawn, I am new to the forum.
I have 47.5 files, could you please email me the link to new 48.1 files.
Thanks a lot!

valexy65 @ gmail . com


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csnyder335i said:


> Ate theses the files that are in 48.1? If so can you pm me the link please.


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xpert said:


> can you please send me a pm with the dl link?
> 
> xpert


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meddoo said:


> Thank to shawnsheridan first.
> Files received by e-mail cafd_00000069.caf.009_000_050, had a size of 2,016,571 bytes.
> ProcessedWithError due to somebody else's file size is 2,016,576 bytes.
> Think you had a problem with the file?
> ...


What PSdZData version are you running?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> dear shawn, can u pm me the download link ? thx


PM Sent.


----------



## hunter1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Looking for PSDZdata codes*

Hi all. Just picked up a custom ordered 2013 535i yesterday and have been reading about programming additional different features. I've downloaded the Esys software, but can't find any links for the latest PSDZdata codes.

Could someone send me a PM with a link? Also, which version should I use for my car as it was just built? Do I need 48.1 or will 47.5 work?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hunter1234 said:


> Hi all. Just picked up a custom ordered 2013 535i yesterday and have been reading about programming additional different features. I've downloaded the Esys software, but can't find any links for the latest PSDZdata codes.
> 
> Could someone send me a PM with a link? Also, which version should I use for my car as it was just built? Do I need 48.1 or will 47.5 work?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You downloaded E-Sys only, but you have no PSdZdata at all, or you have the 47.5 PSdZData too?

You can use 47.5 with the 45 CAFD's from 48.1 added to it.


----------



## swingkwong (Oct 14, 2012)

Please pm the links, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swingkwong said:


> Please pm the links, thanks!


PM Sent.


----------



## hunter1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You downloaded E-Sys only, but you have no PSdZdata at all, or you have the 47.5 PSdZData too?
> 
> You can use 47.5 with the 45 CAFD's from 48.1 added to it.


I originally downloaded only E-Sys, but have since found PSdZData version 47.7. Is this the right version to use for a new 2013 5 series? If not, could you PM me a link to the correct version?

Thanks again! Looking forward to doing a few mods on the car.


----------



## boogysbmw (Nov 11, 2012)

Can i get them too please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hunter1234 said:


> I originally downloaded only E-Sys, but have since found PSdZData version 47.7. Is this the right version to use for a new 2013 5 series? If not, could you PM me a link to the correct version?
> 
> Thanks again! Looking forward to doing a few mods on the car.


Download that, and add what I just sent you via PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boogysbmw said:


> Can i get them too please.


I assume by "them", that you mean the 45 new CAFD's added in 48.1. PM Sent.


----------



## hunter1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome - will check it out and download now.

Thanks alot!


----------



## efm9821 (Sep 4, 2012)

*48.1 Request*

Shawn .. just started working wtih my F10 M5, I have 47.7 but it appwars there are newer CAFDs out there. would you PM the link for 48.1? thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

efm9821 said:


> Shawn .. just started working wtih my F10 M5, I have 47.7 but it appwars there are newer CAFDs out there. would you PM the link for 48.1? thanks!


PM Sent.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

hi shawn, kindly PM link for 48.1?


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

Yep, I need it to please (have 47.5 installed and working fine so far)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ello888 said:


> hi shawn, kindly PM link for 48.1?





Keyser Soze said:


> Yep, I need it to please (have 47.5 installed and working fine so far)


PM's sent.


----------



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

efm9821 said:


> Shawn .. just started working wtih my F10 M5, I have 47.7 but it appwars there are newer CAFDs out there. would you PM the link for 48.1? thanks!


Shawn,

Same boat, could you please send me a PM with the link to the 45 new CAFD's added in 48.1. (2013 F10 M5 and I am currently downloading 47.7)

Thank you in advance and thank you for all you contribute... :thumbup:


----------



## secany (Nov 26, 2012)

@shawnsheridan: Hi, Can you please send me the link for 48.1 as well? Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glock 32 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Same boat, could you please send me a PM with the link to the 45 new CAFD's added in 48.1. (2013 F10 M5 and I am currently downloading 47.7)
> 
> Thank you in advance and thank you for all you contribute... :thumbup:





secany said:


> @shawnsheridan: Hi, Can you please send me the link for 48.1 as well? Thank you very much.


PM's sent.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Shawn. I take it we just find/replace the existing 47.5 folders with the new 48.1 versions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Keyser Soze said:


> Thanks for the link, Shawn. I take it we just find/replace the existing 47.5 folders with the new 48.1 versions?


Copy the new CAFD files to C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd.

There is an instruction text file included with it.


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

Shawn (or another kind soul),

Can you please send the updated files to me too? 

I've got the recently torrented 47.7, but I'm not able to read the FEM_BODY module on my 2013 f30. I get this error:

File for "cafd_00000794-004_122_077" not found!

Thanks a lot


----------



## rezo (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but is 47.7 plus 48.1 all I need? I see everywhere people talking about 47.5.........


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

carina77 said:


> Shawn, can you please send me the link to new 48.1 files.
> 
> Thank you in advance!





xklusiv said:


> Hi Shawn, can u send me the link for 48.1 files too?
> 
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rezo said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but is 47.7 plus 48.1 all I need? I see everywhere people talking about 47.5.........


You can add these to 47.5 or "47.7", and you will be fine, because I based it on new CAFD's in 48.1 compared to 47.5.

That said, I also did a file comparison of PSdZData in 47.5 and the recent 47.7 that was posted, and they are 100% identical. So, it was either not actually 47.7 and was 47.5, or the files changes in 47.7 did not affect any PSdZData files (e.g changes were to SP-Daten not PSdZData).


----------



## carina77 (Oct 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thank you...


----------



## hunter1234 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Coding Assistance / Cable Loaner?*

Is there anyone in the Northern Virginia / DC area that has coded their F10 5 series and is willing to help walk me through the process? Also, would you have an ethernet to OBD II cable that I could borrow to do the coding?

Please PM me if so.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I guess I forgot to include it in the sendspace upload.
> 
> What do you mean crackers? I ripped those files straight from ISTA/P 2.48.1, and they are unedited.
> 
> E-Sys is easy to upgrade. When that time comes, just run the Installer.


So you use ISTA/P (googled it as I had no idea what it was) hook it up to your vehicle I assume, and then download any new folders from the new BMW software releases? Then post them to the new CAFD files for us goons to grab?

Regardless, thanks you are helping tons of us F10 owners!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Keyser Soze said:


> So you use ISTA/P (googled it as I had no idea what it was) hook it up to your vehicle I assume, and then download any new folders from the new BMW software releases? Then post them to the new CAFD files for us goons to grab?
> 
> Regardless, thanks you are helping tons of us F10 owners!


Not exactly. The Dealers use ISTA/P to program vehicles. Major new releases are released to them on a 4-DVD set, and minor updates to it are pushed to them online. So, the PSdZData originates within the ISTA/P release in .jetarch format and it is ripped out and extracted for use in E-Sys.


----------



## MINI+BMWtek (May 25, 2012)

Can you please send me a pm with the dl link?thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MINI+BMWtek said:


> Can you please send me a pm with the dl link?thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## inaka503 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you please send me the link? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

inaka503 said:


> Can you please send me the link? Thanks!


PM Sent.


----------



## osamu (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi. im searching for BMW Sp daten V47.5 or newer.

THX!


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

You never ask a magician his tricks :eeps:



Keyser Soze said:


> So you use ISTA/P (googled it as I had no idea what it was) hook it up to your vehicle I assume, and then download any new folders from the new BMW software releases? Then post them to the new CAFD files for us goons to grab?
> 
> Regardless, thanks you are helping tons of us F10 owners!


----------



## vsh (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi shawn,
could you send me v48.1 files link?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vsh said:


> Hi shawn,
> could you send me v48.1 files link?
> Thank you very much!


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

osamu said:


> Hi. im searching for BMW Sp daten V47.5 or newer.
> 
> THX!


SP-Daten or PSdZData?


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

hi shawn, could you PM me the link for the updated files? thanks and in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

val3ntin3s said:


> hi shawn, could you PM me the link for the updated files? thanks and in advance.


PM Sent.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Shawn, in January I am scheduled for a global update and so all my changes will get reset. Dealer already attempted to apply the GU, but because I have retrofitted 609 on my car, they did reject it from the GU, made me pay 5 hours (???) of them wandering why the GU doesn't work and told me to reinstall the original head unit and screen before the next GU attempt. After the GU I will reinstall the 609 retrofit HU and screen. My question is, will I need the latest PSdZData ? I would have to restart everything from scratch, right ?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi shawn, could you please PM me the link? THANKS!


----------



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know what instructions your are using, but disregard them, and all that you have done, and use mine:
> 
> https://www.rapidshare.com/files/245494046/E-Sys - Installation Instructions - v.2.txt
> 
> Follow this excatly as written. If you still have problems, let me know.


Shawn,

Per your instrcutions: 10) Run "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\E-Sys.exe"...

However, the shortcut that is created on the desktop during the e-sys install points to "E-sys.bat" in that same folder. The .bat file seems to setup alot of options (e.g. memory setting, etc.) and paths that does not overide any of the parameters we put into the settings following your directions):

-----partial example of e-sys.bat file content:
SET ESYS_DATA_PATH=%ESYS_DATA_PATH:\:=:%
SET ESYS_DATA_PATH=%ESYS_DATA_PATH:\\=\%

set JAVA_HOME=%~dp0jre
set PATH=%JAVA_HOME%\bin;%PATH%;C:\EDIABAS\Bin;C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\Bin

cd /D %~dp0lib\environment

:startEsys
rem VM arguments
set OPTION_THREAD=-XX:ThreadStackSize=1024
set OPTION_ENDORSED=-Djava.endorsed.dirs=..\xml
set OPTION_MEMORY=-Xmx512m
set OPTION_JMX=-Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote
set OPTION_GC=-XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -XX:+CMSIncrementalMode 
---See actual .bat file attached for remainder---

Should I set the shortcut to point to the .exe file instead so as to not run the .bat file?

I clicked on the desktop icon (starting using the .bat file) for the first run and then made the following changes per your install instructions (which are still there if I start with the .bat file or the .exe file):

On the PROGRAM TAB, set the Directories - Data Path to C:\ESysData 
On the EST Tab, set the Developer-Soft-Token EST Path to "C:\ESysData\e-sys est\Code Away.est"
On the ODX Tab, set the ODX Rule Path to "C:\ESysData\Rules"

I would think we would want to run the .bat file provided with the e-sys install that the shortcut points to for other e-sys default settings, but then we would not be following your instructions exactly as written. Probably does not matter either way...

Question #1: but it would be nice to know if there is a specific reason to bypass the .bat file provided with the e-sys install or if it just does not matter either way?

Question #1A: If I shouldn't be using the .bat file, did I accidentlly change some option that I shouldn't have like the memory setting of 512m that my e-sys is set to even if starting with the .exe file (e.g. should I do a re-install and this time not use the e-sys.bat file / desktop shortcut to start e-sys ever and only use the e-sys.exe in which case I will change the target in the shortcut to the .exe file)?

Question #2: On another subject, I assume it is OK to delete the extracted install folder "E-Sys_EST_PIN" once I have completed all steps of the installation or will I need other files in there readily available during coding (I did keep the original compressed / *.rar files as downloaded in case of a need to re-install)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glock 32 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Per your instrcutions: 10) Run "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\E-Sys.exe"...
> 
> ...


I have never used the .bat file to launch E-Sys, and I really do not think after looking at it that it makes any difference whether you launch E-Sys with the .bat or the .exe. file.

I would not worry either about the .bat file changing the default E-Sys settings, as it won't. The .bat file should just be session specific.

You can delete anything that the instruction does not specify it be copied and put in use or is left behind after doing so.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Shawn, can I please have the 48.1 links. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gicamuci said:


> Shawn, can I please have the 48.1 links. Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## AntBabeee (Oct 28, 2012)

Can you please pm me the link to the files also. I currently have 4.75, Just picked up my 335i yesterday. Dont know if its compatible with it, planning on downloading 47.7. Should I download it or just use your 48.1 stuff? Also how do I go about using the file you sent me. Never coded a car before. I have the steps on how to set up and code though. Also does coding void the warranty, I have extended warranty on my car. Planning on taking to dealer to code the A.S.S. but I also want my windows to keep rolling up when I open the door. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntBabeee said:


> Can you please pm me the link to the files also. I currently have 4.75, Just picked up my 335i yesterday. Dont know if its compatible with it, planning on downloading 47.7. Should I download it or just use your 48.1 stuff? Also how do I go about using the file you sent me. Never coded a car before. I have the steps on how to set up and code though. Also does coding void the warranty, I have extended warranty on my car. Planning on taking to dealer to code the A.S.S. but I also want my windows to keep rolling up when I open the door. Thanks a lot in advance.


PM Sent.

Add 48.1 CAFD files to your existing 47.1 PSdZData by copying them to C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd folder. Do not waste your time downloading 47.7.

Follow the Getting Started Coding Guide to understand FDL Coding. If you encounter a problem, let me know.

Simple FDL Coding will not void your warranty.


----------



## AntBabeee (Oct 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> Add 48.1 CAFD files to your existing 47.1 PSdZData by copying them to C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd folder. Do not waste your time downloading 47.7.
> 
> ...


When you mean simple, what exactly are you talking about? Main things i want to code are:
Windows up when door is open, also up with holding the lock button, tire pressure #, dvd in motion, fold mirrors with keyfob.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntBabeee said:


> When you mean simple, what exactly are you talking about? Main things i want to code are:
> Windows up when door is open, also up with holding the lock button, tire pressure #, dvd in motion, fold mirrors with keyfob.


All of that is simple.


----------



## anelson2000 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Please can you send me a link to the updated files? Mine went in for servicing and received a random update that broke all my tricks 

With thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anelson2000 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please can you send me a link to the updated files? Mine went in for servicing and received a random update that broke all my tricks
> 
> With thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi shawn

please could you send it to me too?

Is it possible to update to v48.1 from V46.3 directly?

Many thanks

Utzeman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> please could you send it to me too?
> 
> ...


Maybe, but anything older than 47.5, and I would just update the whole PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Shawn could you PM the link to 48.1.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW_F1 said:


> Shawn could you PM the link to 48.1.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mtmF20 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi shawn. 
Could you tell me the link of version 48.1? 

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mtmF20 said:


> Hi shawn.
> Could you tell me the link of version 48.1?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## TK Kim (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Shawn, I am new to the forum.
I have 47.4 files, could you please email me the link to new 48.1 files.
Thanks a lot in advance!!!

[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TK Kim said:


> Hello Shawn, I am new to the forum.
> I have 47.4 files, could you please email me the link to new 48.1 files.
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!
> 
> [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## LinearTQ (Dec 5, 2012)

*48.1*

Nice!

Check PM. Looking For v48.1 to update some Zbnrs.

SpDaten.

Thanks.


----------



## HypoGXII (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi. I'm on 47.5 Can you hook me up with 48.1?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## elchicha (Oct 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not exactly. The Dealers use ISTA/P to program vehicles. Major new releases are released to them on a 4-DVD set, and minor updates to it are pushed to them online. So, the PSdZData originates within the ISTA/P release in .jetarch format and it is ripped out and extracted for use in E-Sys.


Hi shawn,
could you send me v48.1 files link?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elchicha said:


> Hi shawn,
> could you send me v48.1 files link?
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## dubledee (Dec 10, 2012)

New poster here. Excellent thread!


----------



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

we had already many contacts because i had many Problems with the Acustik Beep in my car after coding the car. I hope you remeber.

I have the 47.4 Files. For my F13 650i Need i the newest files 48.1 ?? If yes, what is the different bewteen the both files ??


----------



## mauipascal (Jul 30, 2012)

may i have the link also, please.

ty


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tester00 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> we had already many contacts because i had many Problems with the Acustik Beep in my car after coding the car. I hope you remeber.
> 
> I have the 47.4 Files. For my F13 650i Need i the newest files 48.1 ?? If yes, what is the different bewteen the both files ??


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mauipascal said:


> may i have the link also, please.
> 
> ty


PM sent.


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

May I have the latest updated files too?
highly appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> May I have the latest updated files too?
> highly appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

What's the benefit with this update?


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Shawn, could you send me the latest update as well please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f01driver said:


> What's the benefit with this update?


No benefit, but for some with 48.1 on their car, the new CAFD's are a necisity.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhan1103 said:


> Shawn, could you send me the latest update as well please?


PM sent.


----------



## _BigBoss_ (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi shawn,

would like to have the link of the new SP-Daten and PSdZData.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

_BigBoss_ said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> would like to have the link of the new SP-Daten and PSdZData.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## _BigBoss_ (Dec 12, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


You're the best, was searching a long time!


----------



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi shawn, could you please PM me the link SP-DATEN 48 ? THANKS!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim1975 said:


> Hi shawn, could you please PM me the link SP-DATEN 48 ? THANKS!


PM sent.


----------



## ckoro (Dec 12, 2012)

Hy is it possible to get the update Files please?

Today i am using the an older version of ISTA D/P, is the update from every version possible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ckoro said:


> Hy is it possible to get the update Files please?
> 
> Today i am using the an older version of ISTA D/P, is the update from every version possible?


You have VM version of ISTA D/P? Are you looking for Exx and Fxx?


----------



## ckoro (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks for the Answer

Yes i am using a VM Version, i like to code my E91 (2005) with MULF High for USB Support with ISTA-P


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ckoro said:


> thanks for the Answer
> 
> Yes i am using a VM Version, i like to code my E91 (2005) with MULF High for USB Support with ISTA-P


I don't think you can update SP-Daten files in VM's. Why wouldn't you just use NCS Expert?


----------



## ckoro (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you have a coding guide and a EDIABS with latest Files for my Software in the car.

I get 2011 a Update from my dealer for the IPOD Interface, an so i didn´t find any actuell Software for the car.

I-Stand in my car is E89X-12-07-507


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ckoro said:


> Do you have a coding guide and a EDIABS with latest Files for my Software in the car.
> 
> I get 2011 a Update from my dealer for the IPOD Interface, an so i didn´t find any actuell Software for the car.
> 
> I-Stand in my car is E89X-12-07-507


What exactly is this "update"? Is this the UPXxxx file for your Combox?


----------



## ckoro (Dec 12, 2012)

In July this year my old MULF for only Bluetooth handling is bricked. I buy a MULF High with USB Support from Ebay.
I replace the MULF with the MULF High version from Ebay in my car. The new MULF High is running befor in another Car with a different VIN. 
So i like to code this for my car with my VIN, to get working Bluetooth communication and i also like use the USB Support for music in my CCC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ckoro said:


> In July this year my old MULF for only Bluetooth handling is bricked. I buy a MULF High with USB Support from Ebay.
> I replace the MULF with the MULF High version from Ebay in my car. The new MULF High is running befor in another Car with a different VIN.
> So i like to code this for my car with my VIN, to get working Bluetooth communication and i also like use the USB Support for music in my CCC.


PM sent.


----------



## dumitru.o (Dec 12, 2012)

hello guys,

may i have the links for v48 daten?

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dumitru.o said:


> hello guys,
> 
> may i have the links for v48 daten?
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## dumitru.o (Dec 12, 2012)

thank you

best wishes from Romania


----------



## Pci_1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
could you also PM me the link for the updated files?
Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pci_1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you also PM me the link for the updated files?
> Thank you!!!


SP-Daten of PSdZData?


----------



## erikj7 (Jun 17, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me that file too?

Thx,
Erik


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erikj7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me that file too?
> 
> ...


Please read my post that precedes yours.

Again, which files?


----------



## Pci_1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi.i SP daten please!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pci_1 said:


> Hi.i SP daten please!


PM sent.


----------



## Pci_1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you very very much Shawn.


----------



## paci87 (Jun 29, 2012)

May I ask for the 48.1? It would be great!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paci87 said:


> May I ask for the 48.1? It would be great!


I assume you need PSdZData for your F10?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

hi, can you please send me the link?

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

neo_andersson said:


> hi, can you please send me the link?
> 
> thanks.


SP-Daten of PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Hello is the latest version with a code for ESS E-Sys_3.18?
> TX,
> ER


E-Sys 3.18.4 is the only one in circulation with a working EST Token. Some have purchased Tokens for 3.20 or 3.22.4, but they are not in circulation. That said, the newer versions don't do anything either that 3.18.4 won't do.


----------



## marcus28 (Dec 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The whole TMC, RTTI, and VI+ is confusing as hell. In Singapore, is TMC on the Radio through IBOC, or on Assist via SIM card as it is in Europe?
> 
> Do you have S6UHA Traffic Information in your VO?
> 
> You may want to try setting TI_CA_TMC, I think aktiv = RTTI and nicht aktiv = TMC.


HI bro, I have tried the TI_CA_TMC setting , but it don't seem to be it cos my radio auto start itself after coding. And i can;t find S6UHA in my VO.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcus28 said:


> HI bro, I have tried the TI_CA_TMC setting , but it don't seem to be it cos my radio auto start itself after coding. And i can;t find S6UHA in my VO.


Well, you could try adding S6UHA to your VO and VO Coding your CIC and Combox if you have one.


----------



## marcus28 (Dec 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, you could try adding S6UHA to your VO and VO Coding your CIC and Combox if you have one.


Just checked mine. I should be using TMC in Singapore. Sorry as I'm first timer. How do I add S6UHA into my CIC? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcus28 said:


> Just checked mine. I should be using TMC in Singapore. Sorry as I'm first timer. How do I add S6UHA into my CIC? thanks


To alter your VO, read this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691

To VO Code instead of FDL Code, make sure the VO with 6UH is active, and Right-Click on HU_CIC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## marcus28 (Dec 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> To alter your VO, read this:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691
> 
> To VO Code instead of FDL Code, make sure the VO with 6UH is active, and Right-Click on HU_CIC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Pls PM the new files link.

Thanks


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Please send me a PM with the link too.

thx
clem


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g.chris said:


> Pls PM the new files link.
> 
> Thanks





clem86 said:


> Please send me a PM with the link too.
> 
> thx
> clem


Which files? Just the 48.1 adders?


----------



## clem86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes just the addings for 48.1 
thx
clem


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clem86 said:


> Yes just the addings for 48.1
> thx
> clem


PM sent.


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Tnx, solved.

just got the files (54mb).

I have Connected drive, but internet thru bluetooth doesnt work 
Hope with 48.1 i can code it to work.
I dont have BMW Live only Internet and Online.

Any help is welcomed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

g.chris said:


> Tnx, solved.
> 
> just got the files (54mb).
> 
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70


----------



## johm (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello Shawn
Thanks for sharing, could you let me have the links for sp-daten 48.1 for an E90 ? and any software I need to code . 

Many thanks

John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johm said:


> Hello Shawn
> Thanks for sharing, could you let me have the links for sp-daten 48.1 for an E90 ? and any software I need to code .
> 
> Many thanks
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jrodjr (Dec 18, 2012)

hi could you please pm the links. 

for both 48.1 and 47.5 if you have it.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrodjr said:


> hi could you please pm the links.
> 
> for both 48.1 and 47.5 if you have it.
> 
> thanks


You mean Full 47.5 + 48.1 Adders?


----------



## jrodjr (Dec 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You mean Full 47.5 + 48.1 Adders?


yea please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrodjr said:


> yea please


PM sent.


----------



## bodek_wr (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi shawnsheridan,

If you could share latest sp daten (48.x), please do it.


best regards

M.


----------



## fukachan23 (Dec 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, Shawn

I was able to download and install PSDZ V48.1 to my E-sys in your favor.
Thereby, most problems have been resolved, but some still remain.

I got errors when I tried 'Read Coding Data' on my F30.
I chose all CAFDs marked with green markings. Then I clicked the 'Read Coding
Data' button.
Then I got errors as following.

HU_CIC: File for "cafd_000000f9-007_003_007" not found! [C012] 
EKPM2: File for "cafd_00000098-000_008_080" not found! [C012]
SM: File for "cafd_000000b5-010_004_001" not found! [C012]

Did I have to do something other than the update of PSDZ?
Could you tell me how to measure?

I'm sorry if I was rude or strange sentences. I'm not an English speaker.

Very thanks for your help!


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

I just had a brand new F11 connected to my laptop. It seems like the 48.1 KOMBI requires a new ncf file. I could very well set the options, but when coding the FDLs, I got an error that the CAFD_000000069_009_000_050 is not supported by this version of the EC.

Anyone got a newer ncf file for KOMBI?

Also, this car does not have KAFAS any more, but KAFAS2, so coding lane departure warning seems to have gotten tricky again, since not all option of the original thread seem to exist any more...

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bodek_wr said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> If you could share latest sp daten (48.x), please do it.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fukachan23 said:


> Hi, Shawn
> 
> I was able to download and install PSDZ V48.1 to my E-sys in your favor.
> Thereby, most problems have been resolved, but some still remain.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> I just had a brand new F11 connected to my laptop. It seems like the 48.1 KOMBI requires a new ncf file. I could very well set the options, but when coding the FDLs, I got an error that the CAFD_000000069_009_000_050 is not supported by this version of the EC.
> 
> Anyone got a newer ncf file for KOMBI?
> 
> ...


Do you have full 48.1 PSdZdata or a Frankenstien'd (no pun intended) 47.5 with 48.1 CAFD Adders?


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

47.5 with 48.1 adders ...


----------



## Daikoku (Aug 4, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you please send me the latest links as well (have a 2013 F12 M6)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> 47.5 with 48.1 adders ...


Use the full 48.1 PSdZData, and I think your problems will be solved.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daikoku said:


> Could you please send me the latest links as well (have a 2013 F12 M6)


Sweet ride! PM sent.


----------



## crazyblack (Oct 16, 2012)

Can you send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
I have a 2013 F11 550xd.
have some trouble to coding HUD Entertainment List.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyblack said:


> Can you send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
> I have a 2013 F11 550xd.
> have some trouble to coding HUD Entertainment List.


PM sent. And thanks for the detailed request. It is hard guessing what many want when all they ask for is "the link". :thumbup:


----------



## glhansford (Dec 19, 2012)

G'day Shawn,
I have a 2008 pre-LCI E90 320i that has just had its code updated by the dealer to correct an engine pinging problem.
Would you mind sharing the latest SP daten. I am assuming that I need the full 47.5 + 48.1 adders.
Thanks & Regards........


----------



## glhansford (Dec 19, 2012)

.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

glhansford said:


> G'day Shawn,
> I have a 2008 pre-LCI E90 320i that has just had its code updated by the dealer to correct an engine pinging problem.
> Would you mind sharing the latest SP daten. I am assuming that I need the full 47.5 + 48.1 adders.
> Thanks & Regards........


I think you need NCE expert instead, but regardless PM sent


----------



## michael.80301 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shawn,

Could you PM the link to 48.1? Currently downloading 47.7.

2013 550i (10/2013)

Thank you for all your your help!


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

michael.80301 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM the link to 48.1? Currently downloading 47.7.
> 
> ...


PM sent

I'm the nightshift today


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ilhan1103 said:


> PM sent
> 
> I'm the nightshift today


Thanks. I can always use the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glhansford said:


> G'day Shawn,
> I have a 2008 pre-LCI E90 320i that has just had its code updated by the dealer to correct an engine pinging problem.
> Would you mind sharing the latest SP daten. I am assuming that I need the full 47.5 + 48.1 adders.
> Thanks & Regards........





ilhan1103 said:


> I think you need NCE expert instead, but regardless PM sent


He needs the E89 SP-Daten for his E90 to use with NCS Expert. For this, there are no adders. It is the full 48.1 SP-Daten, for either all chassis or just E89.

PM sent.


----------



## BikeGeek (Dec 20, 2012)

Shawn, may I also have the link please? I am working on my E92 M3 coding and I think the older daten I am using is causing issues on my kombi. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BikeGeek said:


> Shawn, may I also have the link please? I am working on my E92 M3 coding and I think the older daten I am using is causing issues on my kombi. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## michael.80301 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shawn.. anyone?

I downloaded 47.7 and it's a 002 File (.002) not a .rar file like the previous download. When I try to open it windows says it cannot open file.

It was mentioned to download 7zip, did that and not sure what the next step is.

Did I download a bad torrent? or used error?

Any help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

torrent? the files haven't been on torrent for a while if I'm not mistaken.

Do you have any other files then this 002 file? if so, do not worry just rightclick one and select 'open with' you should be able to select winrar from a list and it will open.
Alternatively you can run the winrar program and navigate to these files using the file, open command.

If this 002 file is the only file you have then you have only a partial download. In that case i'll pm you the links again


----------



## michael.80301 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can I get the link to full 47.7 please? It seem the files I downloaded are corrupt..

Thanks!


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

michael.80301 said:


> Can I get the link to full 47.7 please? It seem the files I downloaded are corrupt..
> 
> Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Just download and use 48.1



michael.80301 said:


> Can I get the link to full 47.7 please? It seem the files I downloaded are corrupt..
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TK Kim (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,
Mine is f10 MY13 with NBT drive. Can I activate the lock/unlock beep menu by coding the program and have my car sound beep-beep when locking and unlocking the door?

Please anyone advise the module and parameter. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## michael.80301 (Dec 20, 2012)

Where do I get the pin for esys when you try to edit the FDL for CAFD?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TK Kim (Dec 4, 2012)

michael.80301 said:


> Where do I get the pin for esys when you try to edit the FDL for CAFD?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That must be 2690. Try it!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TK Kim said:


> Hi,
> Mine is f10 MY13 with NBT drive. Can I activate the lock/unlock beep menu by coding the program and have my car sound beep-beep when locking and unlocking the door?
> 
> Please anyone advise the module and parameter.
> ...


Maybe...but you need factory alarm option:

HU_NBT / ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM = aktiv
HU_NBT / DWA = aktiv (anti theft system)


----------



## TK Kim (Dec 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe...but you need factory alarm option:
> 
> HU_NBT / ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM = aktiv
> HU_NBT / DWA = aktiv (anti theft system)


Thanks Shawn. 
I'm afraid mine does not have factory alarm option. Is that a default option for f10s in the US??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TK Kim said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> I'm afraid mine does not have factory alarm option. Is that a default option for f10s in the US??


Yes, in the U.S. the alarm is standard equipment.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, in the U.S. the alarm is standard equipment.


It's a 450


----------



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use the full 48.1 PSdZData, and I think your problems will be solved.


Shawn,

Where can I get the full 48.1 PSdzData or can you please pm a link?

Thank you...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glock 32 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Where can I get the full 48.1 PSdzData or can you please pm a link?
> 
> Thank you...


PM sent.


----------



## TK Kim (Dec 4, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, in the U.S. the alarm is standard equipment.


Shawn,

I tried both LOCK_CONFIRM & DWA aktiv.

They made a change to show off a clicking menu in my iDrive but finally the beep does not sound anyway.

Anything else you suggest I may try in the othe module such as FRM??

Mine is MY13 f10 NBT model sold in S.Korea.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TK Kim said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I tried both LOCK_CONFIRM & DWA aktiv.
> 
> ...


No sorry. The problem is likely your car physically does not have the alarm system hardware, so coding it on does not do anything.


----------



## Janni (Dec 23, 2012)

@shawn :thumbup:

Can you send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
I have a 2013 F31 320D

THX a lot

greetz 

Janni


----------



## Kaputtaa (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello,

I´m also searching the actual SP Daten V48 or newer. I tried to code a e90 yr.2011 but I always get the message:

Fahrgestellnummer fehlerhaft
COAPI-2000:Fehler in EDIABAS oder SG-Beschreibungsdatei

With a E90 yr.2007 everything works fine. I guess my SP Daten are to old?

Can anyone send me a download link with PM. ?


Reegards from Germany
Patrick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Janni said:


> @shawn :thumbup:
> 
> Can you send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
> I have a 2013 F31 320D
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaputtaa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I´m also searching the actual SP Daten V48 or newer. I tried to code a e90 yr.2011 but I always get the message:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM the lnk for the full PZDDATA for 48.1 please?
I am running 3.18.4 ESYS with v4 data at present.
Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcrussell said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM the lnk for the full PZDDATA for 48.1 please?
> I am running 3.18.4 ESYS with v4 data at present.
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## revtor.pfl (Dec 23, 2012)

Please send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
I have a 2011 F10

THX a lot

Michael


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

revtor.pfl said:


> Please send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
> I have a 2011 F10
> 
> THX a lot
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Shawn...Want to thank you for all the support you have given this community. Happy Holidays bro


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> Hey Shawn...Want to thank you for all the support you have given this community. Happy Holidays bro


Thanks my friend. You too. I wish I was back home in NYC to celebrate it.


----------



## julianbmw (Dec 24, 2012)

Please send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
I have a 2006 e65 750i

THX 
Julian


----------



## danielh1018 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, Shawn

Could you give me the links for sp-daten 47.5 + 48.1 for an E90 ? 
Thank you very much!

Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julianbmw said:


> Please send me a link to complete PSdZData 48.1
> I have a 2006 e65 750i
> 
> THX
> Julian


PSdZData is for use with E-Sys on Fxx Chassis only. For Exx Chassis you need SP-Daten for use with NCS Expert.

Please confirm your need.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danielh1018 said:


> Hi, Shawn
> 
> Could you give me the links for sp-daten 47.5 + 48.1 for an E90 ?
> Thank you very much!
> ...


The SP-Daten is full 48.1 (not mixed with 47.5), but you can get it all or for just E89 (E9x) Chassis.

PM sent.


----------



## erve (Dec 25, 2012)

please send me also the link for 48.1 sp-daten

i have a e90 318d 2006

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erve said:


> please send me also the link for 48.1 sp-daten
> 
> i have a e90 318d 2006
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## donsultan (Nov 5, 2012)

hello shawn

Please send me a link to the PSdZData 48.1
I have a 2011 F02

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

donsultan said:


> hello shawn
> 
> Please send me a link to the PSdZData 48.1
> I have a 2011 F02
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

can you PM me the 48.1 data? I have 47.5 already. Thanks.


----------



## barthezz (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

can someone send me a link (torrent if possible) for the newest (v48.1??) SP-Daten 


Thanks a lot!

Greets
barthezz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcovert said:


> can you PM me the 48.1 data? I have 47.5 already. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barthezz said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone send me a link (torrent if possible) for the newest (v48.1??) SP-Daten
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BLACKBIRD-SR71 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for the 48.1 SP-Daten for an E81 1 series. Could anyone send me a link for it please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BLACKBIRD-SR71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for the 48.1 SP-Daten for an E81 1 series. Could anyone send me a link for it please?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the full 48.1 SP-Daten online, WinKFP files and all, but it is about 16 Gb.

I do not have E81 Chassis broken out.


----------



## BLACKBIRD-SR71 (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have the full 48.1 SP-Daten online, WinKFP files and all, but it is about 16 Gb.
> 
> I do not have E81 Chassis broken out.


Would it be possible to download the full SP-Daten? Or will that eat up your bandwidth?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BLACKBIRD-SR71 said:


> Would it be possible to download the full SP-Daten? Or will that eat up your bandwidth?
> 
> Thanks!


It was you I was worried about.

I have a BMW friendly host in Budapest, with an abundance of bandwidth. 

PM sent.


----------



## BLACKBIRD-SR71 (Dec 28, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It was you I was worried about.
> 
> I have a BMW friendly host in Budapest, with an abundance of bandwidth.
> 
> PM sent.


Perfect. Thank you! :thumbup:

16GB will be slow... but it'll be worth it!


----------



## loz3rxfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

can you PM me the 48.1 data too? I have 47.5 already. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

loz3rxfreak said:


> can you PM me the 48.1 data too? I have 47.5 already. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

I'll be getting the global update (I hope) on my 2011 F10 next week and I'll have to recode. Can you please pm me with the 48.1 link? Can I just copy the 48.1 CAFD files to my 46.3 folder or should I do a reinstall? Thanks.


----------



## Ronneke (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

My 2011 F10 is updated last week. Can you please give me the link for the 48.1 CAFD files?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

radarguy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'll be getting the global update (I hope) on my 2011 F10 next week and I'll have to recode. Can you please pm me with the 48.1 link? Can I just copy the 48.1 CAFD files to my 46.3 folder or should I do a reinstall? Thanks.





Ronneke said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> My 2011 F10 is updated last week. Can you please give me the link for the 48.1 CAFD files?
> Thanks!


I have sent you both PM's.

Understand though that both your cars probably have 48.2 on them, and 48.1 PSdZData may be missing a CAFD(s) you need to code certain modules, which if that is the case, you will need 48.2 PSdZData, which we do not have just yet.


----------



## ivangoh75 (Oct 2, 2012)

*psdzdata v48.2 download*

Hi Shawn,

Could you kindly pm me psdzdata 48.2 download link?

Thank you,


----------



## krie6hofv (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

I would like to code an BMW F20, build in January 2012 could you send me the link, too?

Works it with the E-Sys 3.18 version?

Thanks and greets from Germany
Markus

I´m sorry for my bad englisch, but I hope you guys are able to understand :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivangoh75 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you kindly pm me psdzdata 48.2 download link?
> 
> Thank you,


I would if I actually had 48.2. I am still stuck on 48.1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krie6hofv said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like to code an BMW F20, build in January 2012 could you send me the link, too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have sent you both PM's.
> 
> Understand though that both your cars probably have 48.2 on them, and 48.1 PSdZData may be missing a CAFD(s) you need to code certain modules, which if that is the case, you will need 48.2 PSdZData, which we do not have just yet.


Thanks for the PM. I'm hopefully getting the global update next week. We'll see what I get.


----------



## ivangoh75 (Oct 2, 2012)

*psdzdata v48.2 download*

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for your responds,

In this case could you send me download link for 48.1?

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivangoh75 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for your responds,
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## orlandobimmer (Dec 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


HI, I need the latest daten files for an e93... Could you please send me the link as well?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

orlandobimmer said:


> HI, I need the latest daten files for an e93... Could you please send me the link as well?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Ronneke (Dec 29, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have sent you both PM's.
> 
> Understand though that both your cars probably have 48.2 on them, and 48.1 PSdZData may be missing a CAFD(s) you need to code certain modules, which if that is the case, you will need 48.2 PSdZData, which we do not have just yet.


Hello Shawn,

Thanks for the PM.
I had a problem with unzipping v.48.1_SPdZ.part12.rar

(C:\install\BMW\48.1\v.48.1_SPdZ.part12.rar: CRC failed in the encrypted file ISTA-P_v.48.1_SPdZData\psdzdata\swe\swfl\swfl_00000a31.bin.002_009_000. Corrupt file or wrong password.)

but I think I don't need this file for my F10 because coding went wel with 48.1 datal!

Just one thing, Efficient Dynamics Sport CID is enabled (and EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT), but does not work. Sport Displays is added to the Vehicle Info screen, but it shows only the Power and Torque meters.
Is there something I forgot? Or is my car not supported (F10 525D 03/2011)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronneke said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for the PM.
> I had a problem with unzipping v.48.1_SPdZ.part12.rar
> ...


Sport displays do not work on every motor. My guess is your N52B30 motor does not support them,


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

*missing HU_CIC*

Thanks shawn. That might explain my problem. I coded most successfully over the weekend, but HU_CIC is missing in E-Sys. Is there any way to check what version my car has on it, so i can find out if i need to wait for the newest data or not? Either way it's just the warnings I'd like to disable in the HU_CIC module.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcovert said:


> Thanks shawn. That might explain my problem. I coded most successfully over the weekend, but HU_CIC is missing in E-Sys. Is there any way to check what version my car has on it, so i can find out if i need to wait for the newest data or not? Either way it's just the warnings I'd like to disable in the HU_CIC module.


Wait. The HU_CIC is ECU is missing entirely, or you are getting a [C012] missing CAFD error when you try and read it?


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

It's missing entirely in E-sys. all the rest of the modules appear to be there.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcovert said:


> It's missing entirely in E-sys. all the rest of the modules appear to be there.


Well, do you have HU_CIC? Maybe instead you have HU_CHAMP or HU_ENTRY, or HU_CHB...

Do you have 609 Navigation?


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

I do have the 609 navigation. I'd have to cehck after work to see if i have any of the other HU modules. I'm new to this as of a week ago, so still learning. I guess I assumed that since HU_CIC didnt show up and my car was fairly new it was just a mismatch in data.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcovert said:


> I do have the 609 navigation. I'd have to cehck after work to see if i have any of the other HU modules. I'm new to this as of a week ago, so still learning. I guess I assumed that since HU_CIC didnt show up and my car was fairly new it was just a mismatch in data.


If you have the new iDrive, it will be HU_NBT.


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

ahh, excellent. I will check this tonight. Thanks... just as an FYI what does CIC and NBT actually stand for? or HU for that matter?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcovert said:


> ahh, excellent. I will check this tonight. Thanks... just as an FYI what does CIC and NBT actually stand for? or HU for that matter?


HU = Head Unit

CIC = Car Infotainment Computer (Older Fxx iDrive system)

NBT = Next Big Thing (and I am not making that up either) (New Fxx iDrive system)


----------



## bcovert (Dec 27, 2012)

ok great. Thanks again. I am new, and have learned a ton just reading the forums here. if there's anything I can do to help testing let me know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bcovert said:


> ok great. Thanks again. I am new, and have learned a ton just reading the forums here. if there's anything I can do to help testing let me know.


Ok. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## JVIN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM the Link for the full PZDDATA for 48.1 please?

[email protected]

Thx and Happy New Year.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JVIN said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM the Link for the full PZDDATA for 48.1 please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## chazrt (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM the Link for the PZDDATA for 48.1 please?

cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chazrt said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM the Link for the PZDDATA for 48.1 please?
> 
> cheers


PM sent.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I already have a full 47.7, and I have the updated 48.1 files... Do I just drop the 48.1 onto the 47.7 and allow it to overwrite what's already there? Alternatively, please send me a link to the full 48.1 if you have it (or 48.2 if you were finally able to obtain it). 
I have a 2013 F10 (Nov 2012 build (so I might need 48.2?)).

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marsb007 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I already have a full 47.7, and I have the updated 48.1 files... Do I just drop the 48.1 onto the 47.7 and allow it to overwrite what's already there? Alternatively, please send me a link to the full 48.1 if you have it (or 48.2 if you were finally able to obtain it).
> I have a 2013 F10 (Nov 2012 build (so I might need 48.2?)).
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## yaistar (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi shawn, could you please PM me the link? THANKS!

[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yaistar said:


> Hi shawn, could you please PM me the link? THANKS!
> 
> [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## yaistar (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Shawn


----------



## sal-f10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can you please PM link for PZDDATA for 47.5 to me please? I recently got 535i 2011 and have it all setup for coding but I am missing few cafd files. Look through your post and realized that I need 47.5 to complete common coding options, including DVD in motion, for which I need cafd_000000f9_007_003_111. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sal-f10 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please PM link for PZDDATA for 47.5 to me please? I recently got 535i 2011 and have it all setup for coding but I am missing few cafd files. Look through your post and realized that I need 47.5 to complete common coding options, including DVD in motion, for which I need cafd_000000f9_007_003_111. Thanks in advance.


I am not sure what you have for PSdZData, but 000000f9_007_003_111 was added in 47.4, and has remained in every PSdZData release since then up to and including 48.1.

PM sent.


----------



## murrmel (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you give me the links for sp-daten 48.1?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murrmel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you give me the links for sp-daten 48.1?
> Thank you very much!


Which chassis are you looking for? With or without Data folder (WinKFP Flash files)?


----------



## murrmel (Jan 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Which chassis are you looking for? With or without Data folder (WinKFP Flash files)?


I need E81/87 and E60/61 both with Datafolder if possible


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murrmel said:


> I need E81/87 and E60/61 both with Datafolder if possible


Ok. That is basically the whole package.

PM sent.


----------



## murrmel (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## litany (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello guys
Can I get here links for sp-daten 48.1?

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

litany said:


> Hello guys
> Can I get here links for sp-daten 48.1?
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## nigxdoof (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi, Could I also get the latest link to the daten files v48.1? I have a 2012 E70. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nigxdoof said:


> Hi, Could I also get the latest link to the daten files v48.1? I have a 2012 E70. Thank you in advance.


Well, I don't have the E70 chassis broken out, so you have to take the full 20 gb 48.1 SP-Daten to get to it.

PM sent.


----------



## Hinnack (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

can you provide me the link please.
I have an e93 2012.

Thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hinnack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you provide me the link please.
> I have an e93 2012.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## foundyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

may I get the 48.1 link two please?

Thank you...

Greetings for Germany to the Bimmer-Know-How-Base in Texas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foundyou said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> may I get the 48.1 link two please?
> 
> ...


PSdZData or SP-Daten? Which Chassis?


----------



## foundyou (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a F11 535xd 11/2012 and both please, PSdZData and the SP-Daten...

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foundyou said:


> It's a F11 535xd 11/2012 and both please, PSdZData and the SP-Daten...
> 
> Thx


What is the SP-Daten for then? You need the whole thing or a single chassis?


----------



## foundyou (Jan 5, 2013)

For now I just need the PSdZData for my F11, we have another F30 and a E70 in the family and maybe I want to code them too. Well but I can ask for it again when I really need it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foundyou said:


> For now I just need the PSdZData for my F11, we have another F30 and a E70 in the family and maybe I want to code them too. Well but I can ask for it again when I really need it


The F30 will use the same PSdZData as your F11, but for E70, yes, you need SP-Daten.

I have PM'd you both.


----------



## foundyou (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ahems (Jan 5, 2013)

Shawn, hello!
Can you, please, send me the updated "cafd" folder?
I have psdzdata 2_46.3 version.
Thanks!

P.S.:
I have 1043 files in cafd folder.


----------



## montanus (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi shawn, you are so helpful. 
At the moment I need only the newest -full- SP-daten files for E65, V 48.1 or 48.2 (including the data- etc.-folders for WinKfp/NFS). 

Could you please send me the link?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wolli said:


> Thank you @shawnsheridan and @ilhan1103 for help ...:thumbup:
> 
> I have updates on hobby notebook windows 7 32bit and all, not a game in the background, I installed everything according to instructions, but wants esys not start without error!
> Inpa runs without problems ...
> ...


What is the exact Error Code you are getting?


----------



## synco168 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Thanks . Can you send me a link for the complete 48.1? I have a 2010 335i. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

synco168 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thanks . Can you send me a link for the complete 48.1? I have a 2010 335i. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mehring (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I've a E61 from 2009. Is it possible to use ISTA with the K-DCAN cable?

At the moment I've DIS and INPA for it.

If I understand it right I can also use your new SP 48.1 data with these programs. It'd be pretty cool if you'd send me also the link for downloading these data.

Thx
Martin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mehring said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've a E61 from 2009. Is it possible to use ISTA with the K-DCAN cable?
> 
> ...


No, I think for ISTA you will need ICOM Interface.

PM sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi shawn, my Godfather of Coding^^.
I updated yet the Files with Total-Commander like always i do.
But i have seen there are a lot of Files older in your Data-Package as in the ISTAP-46,3 i had before.
Im a little bit confused about that, can you tell me the reason?
Thanks and greatings from Germany
Rossi


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

doublepost, f***


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi shawn, my Godfather of Coding^^.
> I updated yet the Files with Total-Commander like always i do.
> But i have seen there are a lot of Files older in your Data-Package as in the ISTAP-46,3 i had before.
> Im a little bit confused about that, can you tell me the reason?
> ...


I am not really sure I understand what you are asking me. The ISTA/P 46.3 you mention is not the SP-Daten or PSdZData files ripped from it ISTA/P 46.3, rather it is the full ISTA/P 46.3 (same as a Dealer) running in a Virtual Machine. Same as the ISTA/D 2.30 is also a full version running in a Virtual Machine.


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me a link to the file with the 47.5 vs. 48.1 PSdZData CAFD changes?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The-Professor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me a link to the file with the 47.5 vs. 48.1 PSdZData CAFD changes?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks so much!


----------



## mehring (Jan 4, 2013)

Many thanks for the link and your response about the cable I need for ISTA.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not really sure I understand what you are asking me. The ISTA/P 46.3 you mention is not the SP-Daten or PSdZData files ripped from it ISTA/P 46.3, rather it is the full ISTA/P 46.3 (same as a Dealer) running in a Virtual Machine. Same as the ISTA/D 2.30 is also a full version running in a Virtual Machine.


Hi Shawn.
The Link you send is not to Update Inpa?
I use it on XP-Mode and update it last Time always with the Data from ISTA/P.
And it runs very nice, no Problems.
The Data from your Link is not ISTA/P ???
Sorry to my english please, i try it not with Google translate, thats very bad^^.
Greatings Rossi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> The Link you send is not to Update Inpa?
> I use it on XP-Mode and update it last Time always with the Data from ISTA/P.
> And it runs very nice, no Problems.
> ...


Yes, the link I sent you is the SP-Daten for INPA, NCS Expert, WinKFP, and Tool32, and I ripped it from ISTA/P 2.48.1 DVD's.

You mentioned being confused by folders, but I do not know what you meant. I thought you were referring to my other downloads where I also have a separate ISTA/P 2.46.3 Virtual Machine, which has nothing to so with the SP-Daten I sent you.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

oh man, i must learn english very urgent.
a lot of words i dont understand, sry.
I loaded only the last link from your mail, the 48.1 Full SP-Daten.
and with this i updated my ediabas/ncs-expert with the copy/paste method (like this.
i dont know how i have to write my question that you understand what i mean, sry, my school was over @ 1984, an i wasnt @ highschool .
I try it once more:
2009 i install my first inpa-version, and it was naked first (in xp-mode, because ncs dont work in win7 x64).
and i updated it 2 times with sp-daten.
the both sp-daten i take to update since 2009 have only newer files in it as the last.
but when i update the sp-daten from your link it has a lot of older files as my last update (46.3) in it.
that makes me wonder, and i was afraid to have the wrong datas for my inpa.
boa, what a battle here with my english.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> oh man, i must learn english very urgent.
> a lot of words i dont understand, sry.
> I loaded only the last link from your mail, the 48.1 Full SP-Daten.
> and with this i updated my ediabas/ncs-expert with the copy/paste method (like this.
> ...


Oh, because normally people use the "lite" version, which does not include the Data folder, which has the WinkKFP Flash Files. If you are not flashing new firmware on any ECU's you do not need the huge flash files.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hehe, thanks, now i understand^^.
No, with WinkKFP i dont work yet, but thats the next step i want to make.
I only use inpa and ncs-expert to diagnostics, changes in the FA/ZCS and coding individualisations.
once again many thanks and all the best
Rossi

Edit:
and I hope you now have no eye disease get through my English, lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hehe, thanks, now i understand^^.
> No, with WinkKFP i dont work yet, but thats the next step i want to make.
> I only use inpa and ncs-expert to diagnostics, changes in the FA/ZCS and coding individualisations.
> once again many thanks and all the best
> ...


Your English is just fine Rossi. No worries there.


----------



## vitamin (Dec 12, 2012)

*more information and request*

Hi shawnsheridan
when you have time to work? you very active in bmw forums.

I learning work with esys gradually. I use 3.18.4 and 2.46.3 pzdata.
can you send my full v.48 pzdata link.

What is your opinion about Ista/d and Ista/p. I have enet cable, and icom (china).
install native and work with icom, or virtual machine and work with icom, or virtual machine +icom emulator work with enet cable.
sorry for my English
regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vitamin said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> when you have time to work? you very active in bmw forums.
> 
> I learning work with esys gradually. I use 3.18.4 and 2.46.3 pzdata.
> ...


If you only knew, I work my real job about 65 hours per week.

I think the best option is Native install of ISTA/P & ITSA/D with ICOM Clone. VM's have some limitations, plus VM overhead, and both ENET and ICOM Emulator have some limitations that ICOM does not.

PM sent.


----------



## jdsowa (Jan 20, 2013)

Can you send me a PM with a link to the latest daten files?

Thank you,

Justin


----------



## jdsowa (Jan 20, 2013)

Can you send me a PM with a link to the latest daten files?

Thank you,

Justin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdsowa said:


> Can you send me a PM with a link to the latest daten files?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Justin





jdsowa said:


> Can you send me a PM with a link to the latest daten files?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Justin


PM's sent.


----------



## strucko (Oct 15, 2012)

hay,

also i will be very happy with link to the 48. data
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

strucko said:


> hay,
> 
> also i will be very happy with link to the 48. data
> Thank you in advance


PSdZData or SP-Daten?


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*New to coding*

Hi,

I have just bought a f30 last week. I really want to make some diffrences by coding. But this is my first time to use e-sys. I found a link that contains E-sys 3.18.4 47.5 and i started to download it with torrent. Which updates do i need or do you have full psdz data files? How can i update psdz files? Please help me and send the links that i need.

Thanks.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

resaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought a f30 last week. I really want to make some diffrences by coding. But this is my first time to use e-sys. I found a link that contains E-sys 3.18.4 47.5 and i started to download it with torrent. Which updates do i need or do you have full psdz data files? How can i update psdz files? Please help me and send the links that i need.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884

If this doesnt help then your not going to get much help since this thread gives it all info


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

resaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just bought a f30 last week. I really want to make some diffrences by coding. But this is my first time to use e-sys. I found a link that contains E-sys 3.18.4 47.5 and i started to download it with torrent. Which updates do i need or do you have full psdz data files? How can i update psdz files? Please help me and send the links that i need.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent for updated PSdZData.


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much shaw.


----------



## strucko (Oct 15, 2012)

Hay,

i would be happy with PSdZData, but if it is possibile also SP-Daten.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

strucko said:


> Hay,
> 
> i would be happy with PSdZData, but if it is possibile also SP-Daten.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorry, but I can't help you, or anyone else at the moment. Apparently my Bulgarian file host cancelled my account today, and I have lost all of my files. First RapidShare a couple months ago, and now this one. :bawling:

Since I am currently out of the country in Europe until early February, it will take me some time time get back, find another host, and upload the files again.

I may reluctantly have to resort to Usenet going forward, which means people are going to have to have paid Usenet accounts, because I can't keep jacking with these File Hosts anymore. Unless of course someone wants to step up and offer me a file server...


----------



## gerdin (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM the Link for the full PZDDATA 48.1 please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gerdin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM the Link for the full PZDDATA 48.1 please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me a PM with a link to the latest daten files?

Thank you.


----------



## Lirezh (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks a lot for all the info!
Please send me a link with the latest update files. (I sent you a PM as well)

btw I have a usenet account.

And did you try the new uploader mega.com ? 
It's encrypted so they can't auto-delete such stuff.


Btw: I need it for the BMW F12 M6


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me a PM with a link to the latest daten files?
> 
> Thank you.


What Chassis?


----------



## xtremektm (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you please PM the full 48.1 PSdZData? Thank you in advance


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
Here I am again^^.
Have you a link for me where i can get E-Sys?
The Full Daten-Link i had is also for E-Sys?
Thnks and Regards
Rossi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lirezh said:


> thanks a lot for all the info!
> Please send me a link with the latest update files. (I sent you a PM as well)
> 
> btw I have a usenet account.
> ...





xtremektm said:


> Can you please PM the full 48.1 PSdZData? Thank you in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Here I am again^^.
> Have you a link for me where i can get E-Sys?
> The Full Daten-Link i had is also for E-Sys?
> ...


SP-Daten is for coding Exx Chassis with NCS-Expert.

PSdZdata is for coding Fxx Chassis with E-Sys.

You need both?


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> SP-Daten is for coding Exx Chassis with NCS-Expert.
> 
> PSdZdata is for coding Fxx Chassis with E-Sys.
> 
> You need both?


Hi Shawn.
SP-Daten i already have, Thanks.
I need only E-Sys and PSdZdata.
Thank you very much.
regards 
Rossi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> SP-Daten i already have, Thanks.
> I need only E-Sys and PSdZdata.
> Thank you very much.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, very fast and veeeeeery nice, your the Best^^

Edit:
This E-Sys prog is in English?
If yes, can i switch to German?


----------



## ahems (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all!
Want to figure out couple of coding moments.
1) How to make S1-S8 available? (SPA_Sport - is coded to active)
2) How to make available INTERNET IN MOTION.
3) How to make ///M Performance logo in the dash. (coded to active but not working)

One more moment... I found out that a week ago BMW made several changes to the CIC firmware design. Is there any possibility to update it?
Thank you!

And I still searching of ability moving with opened door.


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Could you pm me a link to the latest sp-daten files for an E70.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahems said:


> Hi all!
> Want to figure out couple of coding moments.
> 1) How to make S1-S8 available? (SPA_Sport - is coded to active)
> 2) How to make available INTERNET IN MOTION.
> ...


1) EGS Module:


Sportschalter = aktiv
Sportschalter_alt = aktiv
2) Not Possible
3) Requires 6WA


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi.
The Manual to Install E-Sys told me to copy the Ediabas Folder to C:\.
I have already installed Ediabas with Inpa, NCS, WinKFP, if i now copy this Folder, it overrides Files and Folders that i need for that programs or is notihng changed at this Progams?

Edit:
Oh, and does E-Sys already runs in XP-Mode from Win7 or can i use it in Win7 x64 without Inpa and co?
Questions about Questions^^


----------



## Czozen (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I able to download anywhere 48.1 psdzdata for my E-sys tool?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you pm me a link to the latest sp-daten files for an E70.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have E70 broke out, so you have to grab the whole thing.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi.
> The Manual to Install E-Sys told me to copy the Ediabas Folder to C:\.
> I have already installed Ediabas with Inpa, NCS, WinKFP, if i now copy this Folder, it overrides Files and Folders that i need for that programs or is notihng changed at this Progams?
> 
> ...


There is nothing special about the EDIABAS version packaged with E-Sys, so you should be able to keep your existing version and skip that step.

It does though need to be configured for ENET, which you are probably not using for your other programs.

You can run E-Sys on Win7 64 and nothing else except EDIABAS.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Czozen said:


> Am I able to download anywhere 48.1 psdzdata for my E-sys tool?


PM sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is nothing special about the EDIABAS version packaged with E-Sys, so you should be able to keep your existing version and skip that step.
> 
> It does though need to be configured for ENET, which you are probably not using for your other programs.
> 
> You can run E-Sys on Win7 64 and nothing else except EDIABAS.


Thanks again Shawn, you make me happy^^.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Thanks again Shawn, you make me happy^^.


:thumbup:


----------



## gshot (Feb 1, 2013)

I need psdzdata 48.x download link.
Could you please send me?

Thank you,


----------



## gshot (Feb 1, 2013)

I need psdzdata full 48.x download link.
Could you please send me?

Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gshot said:


> I need psdzdata full 48.x download link.
> Could you please send me?
> 
> Thank you,


PM sent.


----------



## Alex68 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send link as well?

I have the E-sys 3.18.4, I think I need no more than 48.1

Thanks


----------



## Alex68 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry, duplicated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex68 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send link as well?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xtremektm (Jan 30, 2013)

Shawn,

Thank you for the link. Do you know if psdzdata 48.1 work on 10/2012 bmw 528i ?

Thank


----------



## munxayzen (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you PM the link for the Full 48.1
ThanK you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

munxayzen said:


> Can you PM the link for the Full 48.1


PM sent.


----------



## munxayzen (Mar 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


And if I have version 47.4 can I somehow upgrade to 48.1 without downloading 20 GB


----------



## camelush (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you PM the link for the Full 48.1

ThanK you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

munxayzen said:


> And if I have version 47.4 can I somehow upgrade to 48.1 without downloading 20 GB


Sometimes you can get away with just adding the new CAFD's to your older PSdZData, but it is not advisable. Often one or more of the new CAFD's also requires the newer supporting binary files (.jar, .dll, etc.) in order to work.

I will though be releasing a 49.0 PSdZData Lite version, which will weigh in at 3 Gb instead of 13 Gb. This will be fine for coding, but can not be used for flashing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

camelush said:


> Can you PM the link for the Full 48.1
> 
> ThanK you!


I assume you mean SP-Daten. PM sent.


----------



## nasvi1895 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello shawnsheridan,

Can you please PM me with the link to 48.1.

Also does this work with E-sys 3.18?

Thanks in advance


Never mind the last question.

Found your answer to that at "http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669629".


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nasvi1895 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please PM me with the link to 48.1.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mjf404 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn.

I am just getting started with coding. I read your E-Sys set-up directions. Thanks! I am currently pulling the PsdZdata 47.5 from torrent. Could you PM me a link to the 48.1 PsdZdata update files? Going to give coding my 2013 F30 a try.
Thanks for all you do on the forum!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mjf404 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> I am just getting started with coding. I read your E-Sys set-up directions. Thanks! I am currently pulling the PsdZdata 47.5 from torrent. Could you PM me a link to the 48.1 PsdZdata update files? Going to give coding my 2013 F30 a try.
> Thanks for all you do on the forum!


PM sent.


----------



## pashkustva (Sep 7, 2011)

hello shawnsheridan 
could you spare a link for a daten files v 48.1 to me either
[email protected]

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pashkustva said:


> hello shawnsheridan
> could you spare a link for a daten files v 48.1 to me either
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Mjf404 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Your instructions are great for a first-timer. I think that I am going to need the 48.3 PsdZdata. I am getting the CAFD not found error, in several modules. The dealer did update the software when I had them look at a loose taillight last month. Should I upgrade from Esys 3.18.4 to 3.22 while I am at it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mjf404 said:


> Thanks for the help. Your instructions are great for a first-timer. I think that I am going to need the 48.3 PsdZdata. I am getting the CAFD not found error, in several modules. The dealer did update the software when I had them look at a loose taillight last month. Should I upgrade from Esys 3.18.4 to 3.22 while I am at it?


You need to upgrade.

PM sent.


----------



## indeed (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi shawn, May I have the link to update? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

indeed said:


> Hi shawn, May I have the link to update? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## daleel_2020 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Link PLZ*

Dear Shawn,

Can you PM the link for the Full 48.1 SPDaten...

Thank you in Advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daleel_2020 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM the link for the Full 48.1 SPDaten...
> 
> Thank you in Advanced.


PM sent.


----------



## hendriks (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello shawnsheridan,

Thanks for this great Thread! 
I've E-Sys 3.18.4 with PSDZDATA 46.3, this installation works fine. But not for my new 2013 F25 (ErrMsg: cafd file not found).

After reading some posts, i have decided to updated to PSDZDATA 47.5 - yet, i can't no longer connect to the car:

Set PSdZ-Root using "C:\ESysData" failed! [C073]
KIS start failed: Cannot open connection [1689] - SYSTEM_ERROR

I think, the PSDZDATA 47.5 is corrupt...

Could you send me a link to the 47.7, please? And is this version good for my 2013 F25?

Thanks for your help.

Greetings from Switzerland
hendriks


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

hendriks said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> Thanks for this great Thread!
> I've E-Sys 3.18.4 with PSDZDATA 46.3, this installation works fine. But not for my new 2013 F25 (ErrMsg: cafd file not found).
> ...


You should start with 48.3 or later.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello,

I have a 2013 F30 with I-Level F020_12_07_533. I already have 47.5 PSdZData and E-Sys 3.18.4. Can you please PM me link(s) to the best versions to use with this setup? If a download is available with just the delta PSdZData that would be great.

Much appreciated!


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

<removed dup post>


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

permesso said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2013 F30 with I-Level F020_12_07_533. I already have 47.5 PSdZData and E-Sys 3.18.4. Can you please PM me link(s) to the best versions to use with this setup? If a download is available with just the delta PSdZData that would be great.
> 
> Much appreciated!


The best is always the latest. PM sent.

However, since F020-12-07-533 can be either 47.5, 47.6, or 47.7., and you are using 47.5, you really don't need to update anything if you don't want.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info Shawn. I was mixed up and didn't realize F020-12-07-533 was 47.5/6/7. I upgraded to 48.1 to be safe and was able to use my existing pin/code. This should be the best solution for me until I am forced to upgrade.


----------



## tinkerman (Mar 11, 2013)

Shawn,
I hope I haven't joined the wrong thread and that you can help me out too, but my car is a:
May 2007 E90 320i
N46TU2 engine
MV1746 DME.

Note: My car's software was updated in 2012 via:
ISTA/P V2.46*. Daten V46 (afaik)
*based on a Progman V32 VO read error message interpretation:
- data status (E89X-07-03-520, E89X-12-03-502).

I am currently running:
D-CAN Cable *One Stop Electronics - good
EDIABAS 7.2.0
INPA 5.0.2
NCS Expert 3.1.0
I also have but not yet installed BMW Standard Tools 2.11, 2.12. I'd like to keep NCS in English if possible. Of course if I need to update NCS to use the latest daten, I'd update.

I am told that I need to update my 'daten' to resolve some errors in INPA and NCS. I already have BMW Coding Tool v250, and am seeking the latest 'daten files'. Although I currently have the 2007 E90 320i I mentioned, I wouldn't mind doing a general daten update for as many models as possible considering I might change in the near future.
I figure V48+ is what I need - can you set me up?
Please advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tinkerman said:


> Shawn,
> I hope I haven't joined the wrong thread and that you can help me out too, but my car is a:
> May 2007 E90 320i
> N46TU2 engine
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sputnik10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks for all that you've done for the BMW community! I have a 2012 335i and it's running F020-12-11-490. Can you please PM me the PSdZData 47.5 > 48.1 download link as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sputnik10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for all that you've done for the BMW community! I have a 2012 335i and it's running F020-12-11-490. Can you please PM me the PSdZData 47.5 > 48.1 download link as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## kazuhisa nakaya (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi shawn. 
Could you tell me the link of esys3.18.4 and version 48.2? 

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazuhisa nakaya said:


> Hi shawn.
> Could you tell me the link of esys3.18.4 and version 48.2?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

*f 25*

Hi Shawn my X3 has got software update to I-level f025-13-03-503 and now my esys 3.18.4 and psdzdata 47.4 are too old...can you help me ?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clausx3 said:


> Hi Shawn my X3 has got software update to I-level f025-13-03-503 and now my esys 3.18.4 and psdzdata 47.4 are too old...can you help me ?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Shawn you are the number 1:thumbup:


----------



## ehonda (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi could I get a link to v.49.0 SP-Daten for 2013 e92 m3? tia


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ehonda said:


> Hi could I get a link to v.49.0 SP-Daten for 2013 e92 m3? tia


PM sent.


----------



## sfm5 (Jan 1, 2007)

*PM For 48.3?*

Hi,

Can someone PM me with the link for the latest PSdZ Data? (I assume 48.3)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfm5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone PM me with the link for the latest PSdZ Data? (I assume 48.3)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No. 49.2 is the latest, and it wont work with old E-Sys.

What version of ISTA/P last used to program your car is what determines which PSdZData version you need.

Check your I Step Current:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

If it is F010-13-03-xxx, then you need 49.x PSdZData. If it is older, you can get by with 48.3 PSdZData.


----------



## sfm5 (Jan 1, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> What version of ISTA/P last used to program your car is what determines which PSdZData version you need.


Reading my ISteps, they read:

I-Step (current) : F010-12-07-531
I-Step (last) : F010-12-07-531
I-Step (shipment) : F010-12-07-531

Which PSdZData do I need and where can I find it? I assume I can get by with the 48.3

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sfm5 said:


> Reading my ISteps, they read:
> 
> I-Step (current) : F010-12-07-531
> I-Step (last) : F010-12-07-531
> ...


Yes, 48.3 will be fine for you as F010-12-07-531 is somewhere from ISTA/P 2.47.0 and 2.47.3.

PM sent.


----------



## lcasale (May 1, 2013)

Hey Shawn, can you PM me the link to the 48.1 files please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ckoro said:


> Hallo i mean the sp-daten
> 
> Sry thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## ckoro (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you very much

Is there any new Version from ISID-D or ISID-P available?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ckoro said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Is there any new Version from ISID-D or ISID-P available?
> 
> thanks


The latest ISID is 2.37 and ISSS is 2.49.4. They are out there for sale by Vendors, but not downloadable as far as I know. If you are interested, contact ntuner.


----------



## more_fasterer (May 13, 2013)

sinamics said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you give me link to the latest SP and Daten files for BMW X5 E53.
> 
> Thx


Hi ShawnSheridan, I'd appreciate it if you can share the link with me as well. Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

more_fasterer said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan, I'd appreciate it if you can share the link with me as well. Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn

A big thank to you and for your work.

One Question. I had to code an older I Level on an 114I.

I had to use the v.48.3_PSdZData/

I want to extract the rar Files again, but I cant remember the Passwort.

Could you help me?

Thanks a lot

Utzeman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> A big thank to you and for your work.
> 
> ...


For F20/F30 using E-Sys 3.18.4, you can only go as high as 48.2 PSdZData.


----------



## SC-Caniac (May 11, 2013)

Shawn,
Can you confirm that the 50.2 PSdZData is needed for a 2013 X5 (E-70)? I thought I'd seen posts that mention Daten files for the E series.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SC-Caniac said:


> Shawn,
> Can you confirm that the 50.2 PSdZData is needed for a 2013 X5 (E-70)? I thought I'd seen posts that mention Daten files for the E series.
> 
> Thanks


No. For Exx Chassis (E70), you need 50.2 SP-Daten for use with NCS Expert, and K+DCAN Interface.

PM sent.


----------



## SC-Caniac (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. For Exx Chassis (E70), you need 50.2 SP-Daten for use with NCS Expert, and K+DCAN Interface.


PM sent back to you. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SC-Caniac said:


> PM sent back to you. Thanks.


Ok. I have sent what you need for E70 too.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

hiya whats the latest e89 sp- daten my e93 had a security update in june 2013 is v48.1 daten ok to code please let me know. many thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saquibmiah said:


> hiya whats the latest e89 sp- daten my e93 had a security update in june 2013 is v48.1 daten ok to code please let me know. many thanks in advance


If you were programmed in June 2013, then you should have E89X-13-03-504, which is 49.4, which makes your 48.1 SP-Daten outdated. Since then, E89X was updated in 50.0 and again in 50.2.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you were programmed in June 2013, then you should have E89X-13-03-504, which is 49.4, which makes your 48.1 SP-Daten outdated. Since then, E89X was updated in 50.0 and again in 50.2.


have you got the e89 daten only as i do no not the all chassis daten atm

tthanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saquibmiah said:


> have you got the e89 daten only as i do no not the all chassis daten atm
> 
> tthanks in advance


Sorry, but I don't have it broken out by chassis, just the whole enchilada.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I don't have it broken out by chassis, just the whole enchilada.


m is it the 49.4 for the e89 daten coz i can find a 49.7 but once i download its say unknow format or damaged


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saquibmiah said:


> m is it the 49.4 for the e89 daten coz i can find a 49.7 but once i download its say unknow format or damaged


Your download is most likely corrupted.

I have never even heard of 49.7. To my knowledge, there has never been an ISTA/P 2.49.7.

These are the most recent E89X I-Levels:

*ISTA/P	2.49.3	E89X-13-03-504
ISTA/P	2.49.4	E89X-13-03-504*
*ISTA/P	2.50.0	E89X-13-07-501*
*ISTA/P	2.50.2	E89X-13-07-503*
*ISTA/P	2.50.3	E89X-13-07-503*

So, 50.2 SP-Daten is the latest for E89X. In 50.3, it was not updated.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your download is most likely corrupted.
> 
> I have never even heard of 49.7. To my knowledge, there has never been an ISTA/P 2.49.7.
> 
> ...


the folder you sent me on rar part1 does not show e89 it shows upto e60

clich on 50.2 part 1 ecudata base e36 e38 e39 e46 e52 e53 e60 no where in that folder does it show e89 or is it in the other folder please confirm if i,m making any sense to you


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

SP-daten-E89_v49.rar i,m downloading this from http://torrentproject.com/b79b0b35292f8b76c708293bb92df6d6b4c238e0/SP-daten-E89-v49-rar-torrent.html this should be ok right


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saquibmiah said:


> the folder you sent me on rar part1 does not show e89 it shows upto e60
> 
> clich on 50.2 part 1 ecudata base e36 e38 e39 e46 e52 e53 e60 no where in that folder does it show e89 or is it in the other folder please confirm if i,m making any sense to you


You would be wise to wait until you have all 23 Parts downloaded before coming to a conclusion regarding what is, or is not, inside an archive.

So, you can second guess me all you want, but you will come to find out that I am right:











saquibmiah said:


> SP-daten-E89_v49.rar i,m downloading this from http://torrentproject.com/b79b0b35292f8b76c708293bb92df6d6b4c238e0/SP-daten-E89-v49-rar-torrent.html this should be ok right


I know nothing about this torrent. It is not my making.


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> You would be wise to wait until you have all 23 Parts downloaded before coming to a conclusion regarding what is, or is not, inside an archive.
> 
> So, you can second guess me all you want, but you will come to find out that I am right:
> 
> ...


i.m sorry i was not second guessing you i appreciate everthing you doing for all of us i,m really sorry if i,v upset you in anyway.

once downloaded i will keep you updated sorry again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saquibmiah said:


> i.m sorry i was not second guessing you i appreciate everthing you doing for all of us i,m really sorry if i,v upset you in anyway.
> 
> once downloaded i will keep you updated sorry again


It is fine, really. But you should not jump to incorrect conclusions, and start trying to obtain other versions, here and on E90Post.com.

You were already given access to the latest and greatest.  You need nothing more.


----------



## dseah (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Shawn.

Will you be able to PM me the Latest PSDZdata for F10


Thanks
Dseah


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dseah said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Will you be able to PM me the Latest PSDZdata for F10
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## glhansford (Dec 19, 2012)

*50.2 SP Daten for E46*



shawnsheridan said:


> If you were programmed in June 2013, then you should have E89X-13-03-504, which is 49.4, which makes your 48.1 SP-Daten outdated. Since then, E89X was updated in 50.0 and again in 50.2.


G'day Shawn, I need the SP Daten for a Nov 2003 E46 and a July 2008 E90. I assume that they are both included in 50.2. Am I correct? If so would you mind providing me a link to the code? Thanks in advance....... Gary


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glhansford said:


> G'day Shawn, I need the SP Daten for a Nov 2003 E46 and a July 2008 E90. I assume that they are both included in 50.2. Am I correct? If so would you mind providing me a link to the code? Thanks in advance....... Gary


PM sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
Can you send me pls a Link to the Latest SP-Daten?
Regards Rossi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Can you send me pls a Link to the Latest SP-Daten?
> Regards Rossi


PM sent.


----------



## cicirtap (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Sawn,

Would you mind to send me the link for psdzdata 48.3?

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cicirtap said:


> Hi Sawn,
> 
> Would you mind to send me the link for psdzdata 48.3?
> 
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Mr-x1991 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn! Will you be able to PM me the Latest PSDZdata for F30

Thanks
Mrx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr-x1991 said:


> Hi Shawn! Will you be able to PM me the Latest PSDZdata for F30
> 
> Thanks
> Mrx


PM sent.


----------



## Tonyho73 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can you give me link to the latest SP and Daten files for BMW X5 E53., please!!!!


----------



## Tonyho73 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn! Can you give me link to the latest SP and Daten files for BMW X5 E5 Please!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tonyho73 said:


> Can you give me link to the latest SP and Daten files for BMW X5 E53., please!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Tonyho73 (Nov 24, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Big thank you to Shawn !


----------



## Sonny184 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shawn:

I have 49.4 software for my F10, but just picked up a 2014 X3 for my wife. Will 49.4 code the X3?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sonny184 said:


> Shawn:
> 
> I have 49.4 software for my F10, but just picked up a 2014 X3 for my wife. Will 49.4 code the X3?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No. PM sent.


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. PM sent.


Could you send me the same PM please.
I got the same question .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spasta said:


> Could you send me the same PM please.
> I got the same question .


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iyas87 said:


> HI, I have a 2001 X5 (E53) could you please send me the link to the latest SP and Daten files?


PM sent.


----------



## iyas87 (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome, Thank you.


----------



## oleavr (Dec 16, 2014)

(sorry, wrong thread)


----------



## oleavr (Dec 16, 2014)

(oops, didn't mean to post twice!)


----------



## watermelon14725 (Jan 5, 2015)

this use upgrade ISTA/P?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

watermelon14725 said:


> this use upgrade ISTA/P?


What? :dunno:


----------



## Chief Janez (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello, I have the .0pa and .0da files but I'm missing the other naab files. 
Can you please send me the download link?
thanks.

_Greetings from Trnovec_


----------



## Chief Janez (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello, I have the .0pa and .0da files but I'm missing the other naab files. 
Can you please send me the download link?
thanks.

_Greetings from Trnovec_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chief Janez said:


> Hello, I have the .0pa and .0da files but I'm missing the other naab files.
> Can you please send me the download link?
> thanks.
> 
> _Greetings from Trnovec_


Sorry, but I have no idea what those are.


----------



## bimmer_jigster (May 26, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> Done.  All 45 CAFD's RAR Packaged is only 54.33MB.


Hello Shawn, can you PM me the link as well, please? Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmer_jigster said:


> Hello Shawn, can you PM me the link as well, please? Thanks in advance for your help!!


PM sent.


----------



## alpig (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn.

Will you be able to PM me the Latest PSDZdata for E91 lci 2008


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alpig said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Will you be able to PM me the Latest PSDZdata for E91 lci 2008


I could, but it would do you no good. E-Sys & PSdZData is for Fxx cars only. For Exx cars, you need NCS Expert & SP-Daten. And Cable is different too, ENET versus DCAN.


----------



## arove82 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, would need the 48.1 files as well(the ~56 MB package). Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arove82 said:


> Hi, would need the 48.1 files as well(the ~56 MB package). Thanks in advance!


Errr....48.1 is 38 versions ago. The latest is 56.1.


----------



## arove82 (Jul 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Errr....48.1 is 38 versions ago. The latest is 56.1.


You're right, just trying to do a quickfix for a CIC which is slightly newer than the rest of the car(prob 47.5 which is the latets I currently have available at the moment).
If it is possible to provide both the 48.1 and the latest it would be very appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arove82 said:


> You're right, just trying to do a quickfix for a CIC which is slightly newer than the rest of the car(prob 47.5 which is the latets I currently have available at the moment).
> If it is possible to provide both the 48.1 and the latest it would be very appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


No, sorry. Only latest version.


----------



## arove82 (Jul 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. Only latest version.


Please advise where to get the latest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arove82 said:


> Please advise where to get the latest. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## arove82 (Jul 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!


----------

